# A coreless Rubik's cube?!



## moka (Apr 19, 2010)

As shown in the video,the cube has no core because of my tricky idea
It is full-functional but very easy to pop (or something more serious).
The core is replaced by three rubber bands(I use the nails to fix them)
It takes me 15 minutes to assemble
ENJOY




This is probably the cheapest way to have a coreless 3x3x3 LOL


----------



## robindeun (Apr 19, 2010)

magnets?


----------



## moka (Apr 19, 2010)

robindeun said:


> magnets?



Please watch the whole video and read my descriptions


----------



## whauk (Apr 19, 2010)

actually that is a core


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 19, 2010)

The rubber bands act as a core, so coreless? Possibly, possibly not.


----------



## moka (Apr 19, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> The rubber bands act as a core, so coreless? Possibly, possibly not.


.
I know the rubber bands act as the core,but the core piece is missing.The word "core(the core piece)less" can be brought up.The title is just a doubt.
SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION


----------



## TheBB (Apr 19, 2010)

So what happens after doing U10000?


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 19, 2010)

TheBB said:


> So what happens after doing U10000?



The cube does D10000' 

But that does bring up an interesting point. After many scrambles and solves, would you expect the rubber bands to basically remain (on average) untwisted, or would a bias for certain moves over others cause them to slowly become more and more twisted over time. Might be an interesting experiment..


----------



## moka (Apr 22, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > So what happens after doing U10000?
> ...



Actually,the cube pops after doing about U30. The rubber bands become more and more twisted and they push the the edges and corners out.


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 22, 2010)

void cube?


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7OHgg94W-w


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 22, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> void cube?



my thoughts precisely, before checking the vid out. Neat idea though.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 22, 2010)

How much does it cut corners?


----------



## moka (Apr 22, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> How much does it cut corners?


nearly 45 but easily pops.


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol kewl, and a black cube? never seen a cube with a black side on it


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 22, 2010)

CubeAddict420 said:


> lol kewl, and a black cube? never seen a cube with a black side on it



it's actually a white cube 
I use white cubes with black stickers almost exclusively


----------



## CubeAddict420 (Apr 22, 2010)

lol i like it


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a cool idea but why spend time on making coreless cubes as the will never be as good as the "cored" cubes. nice idea though my friend was actually speaking of something like this but i never understood it till now


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 22, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> This is a cool idea but why spend time on making coreless cubes as the will never be as good as the "cored" cubes. nice idea though my friend was actually speaking of something like this but i never understood it till now



It's more of the challenge of making it work that would be fun.


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 22, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Kurbitur said:
> 
> 
> > This is a cool idea but why spend time on making coreless cubes as the will never be as good as the "cored" cubes. nice idea though my friend was actually speaking of something like this but i never understood it till now
> ...



yeah maybe that if you got free time then why not.


----------



## giantcuber (Apr 23, 2010)

cool idea! I gonna try this on my cube.


----------



## moka (Apr 24, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> This is a cool idea but why spend time on making coreless cubes as the will never be as good as the "cored" cubes. nice idea though my friend was actually speaking of something like this but i never understood it till now


I was just testing if this works.I am considering to try this on a megaminx


----------

